# Nordfishing77



## Fr33 (9. August 2010)

Servus,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit dem Online Shop Norfishing77.at habt?

Ich stehe kurz davor, ein 2. mal dort wieder einzukaufen, weil dort gerade Shimano Rollen usw. im Gegensatz zu meinen bekannten Quellen aus D sehr günstig sind. 

Ich wundere mich allerdings immer, wie die es schaffen die Preise trotz höherer Mwst. so günstig anzubieten #c

Beim ersten mal ging ja alles glatt, das waren aber auch "nur" 2 Rollen. Diesmal sind es ein paar Euronen mehr....

Kennt ihrt den Shop und hattet ihr schonmal Probleme? Gerade bei größeren Rechnungsbeträgen bin ich immer etwas vorsichtiger.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Friedfischschreck (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Also ich habe in dem Shop letztens einige Hunderter gelassen. Kam alles so an wie es bestellt wurde.

Keine Probleme...


----------



## Knigge007 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Also beim Özzi77  kannst ruhigen Gewissens einkaufen, einzigste was selten mal vorkommt ist das man 7-9 Tage auf sein Zeugs warten muss aber das is ja nicht weiter schlimm !


----------



## j4ni (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Moin,

ich denke die Preise resultieren aus dem hohem Umschlag bzw Abnahmevolume des Shops. Falls du einen Händler in der Nähe hast der einen ähnlich hohem Absatz an Shimano-Produkten hast, ist dieser durchaus in der Lage ähnliche Preise anzubieten besonders wenn du viel kaufen willst.
Ich wollte auch erst dort bestellen habe dann aber von einem Händler ähnliche Konditionen/Preise wie bei Nordfishing bekommen. Ich habe ihm gesagt: "Pass auf da und da bekommen ich die Rollen zu dem Kurs. Ich würde sie aber lieber hier kaufen. Was ist dein Preis?" Nach kurzem Murren und "Schweinepreise macht der..." habe ich dann insgesamt zehn Euro mehr bezahlt als bei Nordfishing. Und das hätte ich eh noch an Versand etc bezahlt.

Aber zu deiner Frage: Ich kenne mehrere Leute die dort schon bestellt haben und es gab bisher keine Probleme. Zumindest habe ich von keinen gehört.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ok,

früher habe ich meine Rollen beim HAV gekauft. Der war Nr. 1 in Shimanosachen. Aber der hat mitlerweile auch derbe Preise. Und auch wenn Shimano drauf steht - irgendwann ist der Geldbeutel mal leer 

Diesmal werde ich an die 300€ dort lassen (soll sich ja lohnen *g*). Aber schonmal vielen Dank für die Meinungen.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Da habe ich auch schon problemlos bestellt.

Die günstigen Preise resultieren, so weit ich weiss daraus, dass die bei Sänger direkt kaufen also ohne Zwischenhändler.
Inwieweit das auch Shimanski betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Axo...

hatte mich schon gewundert, denn anstelle von 2 Baitrunnern sind es nun 2 Anaconda DC Runner geworden. Im Laden fand ich die gut - aber das waren die doppelt so teuer.

LG
Sascha

PS: Wie verheimliche ich das nun meiner besseren Hälfte *g* ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Fr33 schrieb:


> PS: Wie verheimliche ich das nun meiner besseren Hälfte *g* ^^




Im Zweifelsfall als Lieferadresse den verständnisvollen Nachbarn oder Freund angeben . . .:m


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hehe... das wäre auch ne Idee 


Naja.... das wrid schon gehen. Wird die Hole mal zum Essen ausgeführt usw...... ^^


----------



## dltattoo (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Servus habe bei denen auch schon des öfteren über ebay gekauft immer ohne probleme!!!


----------



## MrFloppy (9. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

der online-shop ist aber meistens günstiger als der ebay-shop. ich bestell da nur noch direkt ohne die bucht. 

bisher nie auch nur das kleinste problem. für mich der beste online-shop.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hi,

ja ich werde auch wieder direkt bestellen und nicht über Ebay usw. gehen. Bei den Schnäppchen die man dort machen kann, kanns eig. nur gut werden.

Dann kauf ich auchmal im AUsland


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hehe... Wird . . . *Hole* mal zum Essen ausgeführt usw...... ^^




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn ich meine so nennen würde, wäre sie böse.

Wenn Pakete kommen isse nicht so.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Habe dort zweimal Waren bestellt und auch sehr flott bekommen, auch der Inhalt war der den ich Bestellt hatte.

Bei einer weiteren Sammelbestellung haben wir u.a. acht Rollen bestellt , dabei war eine die die nicht mal im offiziellen Sortiment haben und extra für uns besorgt hatten. Sehr netter und professioneller Telefonservice, mit denen man auch reden und handeln kann. Bei Problemen besser wie der örtliche Händler, eine Rolle lief nicht ganz so rund und wurde ohne wenn und aber ausgetauscht, nix einschicken wie schon beim örtlichen Händler mit langer Wartezeit erlebt.


101%tige Empfehlung von mir. Händler der den Service groß schreibt ohne dafür dick abzukassieren, wie die meisten örtlichen.#6


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

@ Tinca

Ops vertippt |bigeyes |bigeyes

@ 3.2.1 ...

na das klingt gut.... denke ich werde meine Bestellung heute abend anschicken. Ich habe ja permanten Rollenmangel daheim... aber das wird sich dann ja damit erledigt haben #6


----------



## H.Christians (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Top Lieferant. Habe dort auch schon einige Male bestellt. Super schnell, günstige Preise. 

Kann Nordfishing nur empfehlen.


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Weiss jmd wie lange eine EU Überweisung per Online Banking in der Regel dauert?`

Hatte am Dienstag abend den Sack zu gemacht und bestellt.... und gleich darauf schon per Online Überweisung gezahlt 

Da ich ja nächste Woche Urlaub habe, wäre es nahezu ideal, wenn der Kram Anfang kommener Woche eintrudelt ^^


----------



## MrFloppy (13. August 2010)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

bei mir dauert das immer ca. ne woche. die nette dame von nf77 schickt immer ne email mit der paketnummer zur sendungsverfolgung.


----------



## August (24. März 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Bei Nordfisching habe ich schon ca. 7-8 mal Sachen Bestellt und einige Hunderter Gelassen

alles lief unkompliziert ab der Telefonische Service ist Super die Mitarbeiter haben sich immer bemüht meine Fragen zu beantworten und sich würklich mühe gegeben 

ich kann den Shop nur empfehlen aus Erfahrungen


----------



## merlin99 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Moin,

auch ich habe hier bestellt und bin mit der Lieferung auch sehr zufreiden. Super schnell, gut verpackt und gute Preise. 
Was mir allerdings feht ist eine Rechnung |kopfkrat

Habt Ihr eine Rechnung bekommen? 

Danke und Gruß Roland


----------



## Allerfischer (9. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Eine Rechnung habe ich dort auch noch nie bekommen


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Braucht man in ÖS keine?#c


----------



## merlin99 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Naja, wenn ich da "Verbrauchsmaterial" gekauft hätte könnt ich auch auf eine Rechnung verzichten, aber bei ner Rute und Rolle möchte ich schon ein Beleg haben. Kann aj immer mal was sein.


----------



## Durstel (11. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hehe... das wäre auch ne Idee
> 
> 
> Naja.... das wrid schon gehen. Wird die Hole mal zum Essen ausgeführt usw...... ^^




Die Hole, das Hole oder die Holde?:q


----------



## zanderandi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hatte dort mal 2 Shimano Super Baitrunner gekauft und war absolut zufrieden. Echt Tip Top der Shop. Rechnung hab ich übrigens per E-Mail erhalten.

Mfg


----------



## Boiliewerfer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Habe schon mehrmals dort bestellt, da die oft den besten Preis machen.   Nie Probleme bisher gehabt und immer eine Rechnung per Email.

Auch Anfragen wurden immer schnell bearbeitet..

Also bei Karpfengedöns sind die gut :q


haut rein #h


----------



## stefansdl (12. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

habe auch ausschließlich gute erfahrung mit nordfishing gemacht...allerdings kann man nicht mehr ganz so oft ein schönes schnäppchen machen wie noch vor 2 jahren...ihre angaben für die preisrabatte wie z.b. 50-70% günstiger sind übertrieben...denn sie gehen von dem empfohlenen herstellerverkaufspreis aus der aber oft schon 2 jahre und älter ist...daher auch diese angeblich wahnsinnigen preissenkungen...vergleicht man ihre preise aber mit anderen shops...so wird man kaum bzw. keine unterschiede feststellen...


----------



## DrSeltsam (12. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Moin!

Meine erste Bestellung dort ist in Bearbeitung, denke aber das alles glatt läuft.  Habe heute noch etwas nachgeordert, was ich Freitag vergessen hatte -  kein Problem, da die Ware noch nicht verschickt wurde. Sehr guter und  netter telefonischer Service.

Allerdings find ich den Namen (im deutschsprachigen Raum) etwas komisch - Österreich ist in diesem ja eher südlich...  |uhoh:



stefansdl schrieb:


> ...ihre angaben für die preisrabatte wie z.b. 50-70% günstiger sind übertrieben...denn sie gehen von dem empfohlenen herstellerverkaufspreis aus der aber oft schon 2 jahre und älter ist...daher auch diese angeblich wahnsinnigen preissenkungen...vergleicht man ihre preise aber mit anderen shops...so wird man kaum bzw. keine unterschiede feststellen...



Da will ich mal Wilkerling in den Raum werfen (von mir ein sehr geschätzter Versandhandel...). Hier kann man ja auch die Mega-Schnäppchen machen - wenn man von der UVP von vor x jahren ausgeht... Aber nix für ungut - werde auch diesem Laden treu bleiben, da auch erstklassiger Service und gute Preise und Produkte.

Gruß
DrS


----------



## Oliver03 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ich habe dort auch mal eine Shim Rolle bestellt, die es sonst nur in den USA gibt. 
Der Preis war nicht teurer als der USA Preis+ Porto und Zollabgaben.
Allerdings hat er wirklich merkwürdige AGB. So Soll man 15% Bearbeitungsgebühr bezahlen wenn man Gebrauch vom Rückgaberecht macht. Scheinbar ist das nach EU-Recht zulässig, mich würde es aber abhalten da wirklich teures Gerät zu kaufen.
Montagsmodelle kann es immer geben!

Auch ist er was Shimano Rollen angeht in keinem Fall billiger als zum Beispiel Fishermans Partner oder Angelomäne und dort habe ich im Gewährleistungsfall einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort und kann die Rolle schon im Laden mal ausprobieren.

Wenn ihr sowieso keinen Gebrauch vom Gewährleistungsrecht machen wollt, schaut lieber mal in den USA nach und vergleicht die Preise dort mit ihm! 
Wichtig: USA-Preis * 1,22 rechnen + Porto!
Wenn es da dann billiger ist, würde ich bei gleicher Leistung doch eher in den USA bestellen.

Sonst sind die Preise aber nicht so unverschämt wie bei vielen anderen auch online Händlern, da habt ihr schon recht!


----------



## zanderandi (17. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Oliver03 schrieb:


> Wichtig: USA-Preis * 1,22 rechnen + Porto!



Wie kommst Du auf diese Formel?

Mfg


----------



## Homer J (17. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Endpreis (ohne Porto) = USA-Preis (100%) + MWST (19%) + Zoll (3%)= 122 % ~ USA-Preis * 1,22


----------



## fealit (17. April 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Er rechnet Umsatzsteuer und Zoll mit rein, aber hat den Wechselkurs vergessen 

Edit: da war wer schneller


----------



## Besorger (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

hab 2 rollen bestellt  waren inerhalb von 3tagen da     eig wollte is das gratis schnur packet  hab jetz aber noch ne 3 rolle    und ich wusste immer wo und wann mein packet kommt


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Was für Rollen?

#h


----------



## Besorger (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

shimano big baitrunner lc  ach ja ich sollte dazu sagen das die 3. rolle keine BB ist  sondern so ne sänger irgendwas freilaufrolle  die keiner benutzt


----------



## DrSeltsam (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Alles war top - Lieferzeit war sehr ok und auch bei mir lückenlos nachvollziehbar. Eine Empfehlung wert!

Die Sänger Rolle hab ich auch dazu bekommen und kann die auch wohl gebrauchen. Wird sich um B-Ware handeln, da meine nen kleinen Lackabplatzer hat, aber sonst ok... und für lau sowieso!


----------



## Besorger (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

haha fragt sich nur wie lange die hält eig wollte ich das 2x 0,35mm schnur gedöns da   aber ich wusste nich ob man das bezahlen muss weil das stand auf der rechnung. dann ab ich es gelassen und die rolle war bei obwohl ich die eig garnich brauche


----------



## Benni1987 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

moin männers,

ich hab am montag (2.1.2012) ne biomaster kleinkrams und ne shicke shimano-hose bestellt.am Mittwoch den 4.1. hab ich überwiesen.Bis jetzt ist nichts gekommen,mal von der generellen bestellbestätigung abgesehen...ich hoffe mal das ich morgen mal was höre von denen.sonst werd ich wohl mal gucken wie nett die am telefon wirklich sind!|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Nur keinen Stress.... ne Überweisung nach Österreich, kann mal locker 2-3 Tage länger dauern  War bei mir auch so.....


----------



## baschti84 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Absolut Top Fishingpage.Innerhalb von 3 tagen hat man sein tackle.Und vor allem alles per paypal bezahlbar und abgesichert. 

Echt weiterzuempfehlen this page.|laola:​


----------



## Kukkosaari (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hab dort mal ne Stella 4000 FD bestellt. Alles in Ordnung gewesen.

Allerdings sind die nicht mehr so günstig wie früher mal.

Beispiel Stella 2500 FE

Bei Nordfishing 467,77 zzgl. 7,90 Versand

Bei Stollenwerk 469,95 frei Haus und mit 10% Neukundenrabatt *422,96 !!!*

Warum sollte ich da noch in Österreich bestellen??????


----------



## kerasounta (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Nordfishing77 is n guter Shop..

Die Preise sind jetzt nicht die besten auf dem Markt..

habe eine Anaconda Tasche für 30 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden..

innerhalb 7 Tagen...

bei shimano rollen sind se nicht so günstig.. da habe ich hier um die Ecke bestellt für nen besseren Preis..

Einige Brandungsruten sind aber sehr gut im Preis von Shimano...
Beastmaster und Catana gibts nirgends günstiger

insgesamt sehr zu empfehlen denke ich.die Ösis

Gruß


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ich hatte meine Stellas bei der angeldomäne bestellt, waren dort auch nen 100er günstiger als bei n77. Hab aber schon genug anderes Zeug bei den ösis bestellt - guter Laden!


----------



## Benni1987 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nur keinen Stress.... ne Überweisung nach Österreich, kann mal locker 2-3 Tage länger dauern  War bei mir auch so.....



ja,schon klar,das kann mal länger dauern,die sache ist nur das ich ja garnicht nach Österreich überwiesen habe!Inzwischen gibts ein "Deutschland-Konto" für kunden aus...genau,Deutschland.Ich hab einfach mal ne anfrage gestellt obs angekommen ist.Leider ist auf´n samstag  niemand telefonisch erreichbar!#q
Ich will ja nicht so gestresst wirken aber ich bins...


----------



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Axo... ich hab immer auf das Ösi Konto überwiesen... aber ist schon wieder mehr als 1 halbes Jahr her....

Naja.. das ist mehr ein Versandhändler.. da wirste am Samstag keinen erreichen. Lass den Leuten ihr Wochenende  Momentan ist eh Kack-Wetter
^^

BTW: Was Shimano angeht sind die nicht so günstig wie vor Jahren.... ich vermute mal da haben die Mitbewerber sich beim Hersteller beschwert und nun weht da ein leicht anderer Wind.... zumindest was ich aus der Ecke und aus anderen Foren gehört habe....


----------



## Benni1987 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

aber günstigere alternativen kennst du auch nicht oder?Ich hab die biomaster 4000er nicht günstiger gefunden...


----------



## Benni1987 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

alles ist gut sicher verpackt und rellativ schnell angekommen.Ich bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## heinzi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ich habe auch dort vor einigen Tagen eine Rute bestellt. Preis unschlagbar günstig, Lieferung sehr schnell und Kontakt sehr gut und freundlich. Aus meiner Sicht absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (10. April 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hm, ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich nicht ganz so überzeugt von dem Laden bin - ich hab mir kurz vor Ostern dort eine Shimano Stradic 4000FJ bestellt. 

Bis zur Lieferung war auch alles völlig in Ordnung. Nur hab ich dann leider festgestellt, dass die Rolle zu schwer für den geplanten Einsatz ist und wollte sie umgehend zurück senden. In deutschen Online-Shops, z.B. Gerlinger oder A&M oder Stollenwerk, ist das eigentlich nie ein Problem, die österreichischen Freunde bei Nordfishing wollten dann aber plötzlich 15% Bearbeitungsgebühr bei der Rücksendung (hätte ich mal besser diesen Thread früher gelesen, da hatte das ja schon jemand geschrieben). Portokosten nach Österreich sollte ich zudem auch noch tragen. Und das beste: Ich würde dann nicht mein Geld zurück bekommen, sondern nur eine Gutschrift...

Also ehrlich, kundenfreundlich sieht für mich anders aus...

Viele Grüße, Markus


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Servus,

okey - das sind deren legitimen AGBs im Östereischischen Sinne.... vor dem Kauf muss man die auch akzeptieren. ich bestelle da immer nur, wenn ich genau weiss was ich brauche 

Das sieht es mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz in D schon ganz anders aus...


----------



## angelliebe (19. August 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Wurde gerade (Am Sonntag) aufs übelste am Telefon beschimpft von dem  Össi und nur weil ich mich beschwert habe, dass die eine Rolle lose mit  den Angelruten verpackt haben. Die hat mir den ersten grossen Ring von  meiner beastmaster Brandungsrute zerdeppert. Jetzt hat er  mich blöde  Sau und zu blöd für Transportschaden beschimpft. Ich war noch nicht mal  da als die Rute per GLS ankam und von aussen war das Paket tipptop. Na  ja, jetzt ich habe einen neuen Ring eingebunden und morgen geht es an  die Ostsee, aber zu Nordfishing gehts NIEMALS wieder.


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Seit wann arbeiten die von Nordfishing am Sonntag? Würde mich sehr sehr wundern, wenn du gestern da jmd erreicht hättest.


----------



## juma (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

#c

Mit was liefern die ???   mit DHL oder GLS

MfG Juma


----------



## mabo1992 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Oh man klingt ja furchtbar, hab da jetzt auch ne neue Spinne bestellt bei den Rabatten. Nur hat meine Bank doppelt Überwiesen#q#q#q#q.Mail ist bei den mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Slick (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

mit GLS


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Oh man klingt ja furchtbar, hab da jetzt auch ne neue Spinne bestellt bei den Rabatten. Nur hat meine Bank doppelt Überwiesen#q#q#q#q.Mail ist bei den mal sehen was die sagen.




Dann doch geh zur Bank und lass einmal zurückbuchen wenn die Mist gemacht haben.|kopfkrat

Wegen NF77 würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ist ein ehrlicher Laden und kundenfreundlich.
Einmal haben sie extra auf meine Bitte per mail hin, eine Rute bei ebay zum Shoppreis(!) eingestellt weil ich mit paypal bezahlen wollte.
Echt top!#6


----------



## mabo1992 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann doch geh zur Bank und lass einmal zurückbuchen wenn die Mist gemacht haben.|kopfkrat
> 
> Wegen NF77 würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ist ein ehrlicher Laden und kundenfreundlich.
> Einmal haben sie extra auf meine Bitte per mail hin, eine Rute bei ebay zum Shoppreis(!) eingestellt weil ich mit paypal bezahlen wollte.
> Echt top!#6




War ich schon, nur die können Überweisungen nicht zurückbuchen(angeblich).#d#d Natürlich bin ich stocksauer darüber, da es jetzt schon das 2te mal ist innerhalb von einem Jahr. Aber hab mich mal durchgelesen hier und denke auch das alles ohne Probleme ablaufen wird.


----------



## archie01 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wegen NF77 würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ist ein ehrlicher Laden und kundenfreundlich.



Hallo
Mach mal einen Abstecher zum Wallerforum und lese den entsprechenden thread zu dem Verein , wenn du dann bei deiner Meinung bleibst , ok ....

Gruß
Archie

PS Da gibts dazu auch ein bißchen mehr Hintergrundwissen zu .


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ich habe bereits mehrmals dort bestellt. Die rufen zurück und kümmern sich auch um nicht mehr vorhandene Ware.... Hatte bestellt und gleich überwiesen, Artikel war vergriffen. 

Bei der defekten Rarenium:
1 x unwucht und Kratzer -- ohne murren sofort umgetauscht Portofrei.
2 x mal Spulenknauf defekt -- Fotos hin ... Sofort kostenloser tausch, allerdings ne  E-Mail erhalten, das ich die Spule selbst repariern könne hätten sollen ....

Aber ich würde wieder bestellen.


----------



## juma (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Oh gott habe mal im Wallerforum nachgelesen, und jetzt ist mir ganz übel |bigeyes so ein scheiß hätte doch in Deutschland kaufen sollen....na ja mal abwarten vielleicht bin ich ja auch pos. überrascht


Hatte mir ne stradic 3000FJ bestellt .....leider habe ich noch

keine Mail das die Ware abgeschickt wurde....obwohl als 

verfügbar gezeichnet im shop ....aber gut das ich mit 

 PAYPAL gezahlt habe.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

also ich kann auch nichts negatives sagen |wavey: sonntag abend bestellt gleich per paypal bezahlt montag nachmittag kam ne versand mail und donnerstag früh war GLS da mit meiner neuen rute |supergri|supergri zum top preis wie ich finde und alles top verpackt :m


----------



## vs535 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Bin auch voll zufrieden mit dem Shop, vor vier Tagen eine Shimano Stradic 4000FJ bestellt und gestern bereits erhalten. 
Fazit: Top Ware zu einem Unschlagbaren Preis :m


----------



## Breamhunter (8. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



vs535 schrieb:


> Bin auch voll zufrieden mit dem Shop, vor vier Tagen eine Shimano Stradic 4000FJ bestellt und gestern bereits erhalten.
> Fazit: Top Ware zu einem *Unschlagbaren Preis* :m



Gibt aber auch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten  Außer evtl. hier

Ich habe auch schon 3 mal bei NF bestellt, (auch 2 FJ`s) 
Immer alles super gelaufen.


----------



## mabo1992 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ware war auch gestern da, alles super Verpackt und der Kontakt lief selbst über das We extrem gut. Schnelle Antworten, wenn auch bisschen desinteressiert, aber egal ein Betrag wurde sofort zurückerstattet und auch super Netter Service ab Montag. Kann mich also nicht beschweren, werde dort immer wieder mal vorbeischauen und sehen ob ich was gebrauchen könnte was sich vom Preis her lohnt.:m


----------



## TOP (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Nordfishing 77 #h


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



> Also 320 Euro ausgegeben  Keine Superrolle , keine möglichkeit
> 
> sich was auszusuchen ausser bei dene angebotene Produkte
> 
> Das war defenetiv mein  letzte kauf bei NF 77 gewesen #q


Nachdem ich im Sommer bei denen eine Carpliege mit Tasche, für rund
230€ bestellt habe und mit der schnellen Lieferung und der Qualität des
Produktes sehr zufrieden war, habe ich beim Rollenkauf dennoch einen Shop in meiner Nähe gesucht.
Der Laden( http://www.fishingtackle24.de/ )liegt in meiner Nähe (ca.50km) und war bei der 5000er Biomaster die ich dort gekauft habe, genau 10€ teurer.
Diese 10€ sind mir egal, wenn ich Probleme habe oder eine Wartung will,so habe ich einen direkten Ansprechpartner in meiner Nähe!

Jürgen


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

also ich hab auch zum zweiten mall bei  Nordfishing77 bestellt ne 3000 shimano technium und mus sagen wieder mall schneller versand :m und top ware kann mich nicht beschweren #c

ps wens günstig ist wird immer übers netzt bestellt ansonsten wird der örtliche tackle dealer unterstützt


----------



## Eddiezero (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Kauft bloss nicht da ein . er gibt falsche informationen auf seiner seite an. hab ne rute bestellt bei der zusatzlich zwei spitzen geliefert werden sollten. sie kam aber ohne diese an. auf nachfrage wurde ich beschuldigt falsch gelesen zu haben, ich habe die anzeige von mehrern personen lesen lAssen und alle haben es verstanden wie ich. auf aggressive weise versuchte er mich als idioten dastehen zu lassen. ging unter die gürtellinie und wurde unsachlich.  Auf ein kompromiss liess er sich auch nicht ein. 
nie bei nordfishing77.at kaufen


----------



## Elbmann (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Eddiezero schrieb:


> Kauft bloss nicht da ein . er gibt falsche informationen auf seiner seite an. hab ne rute bestellt bei der zusatzlich zwei spitzen geliefert werden sollten. sie kam aber ohne diese an. auf nachfrage wurde ich beschuldigt falsch gelesen zu haben, ich habe die anzeige von mehrern personen lesen lAssen und alle haben es verstanden wie ich. auf aggressive weise versuchte er mich als idioten dastehen zu lassen. ging unter die gürtellinie und wurde unsachlich.  Auf ein kompromiss liess er sich auch nicht ein.
> nie bei nordfishing77.at kaufen



Ist der Fall aktuell? Würde das gerne einmal lesen. Ich habe jetzt 5 mal bei denen bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Eddiezero (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

hoch aktuell


----------



## Eddiezero (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

geliefert wurde die rute mit einer 1oz und einer 2oz spitze. aber in der Anzeige steht was von zusÄtzlich zwei spitzen.


----------



## wrdaniel (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Die Seite wurde wohl schon angepasst, aber im Google Cache ist auch noch die Alte drinn.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ute/shimano-vengeance-light-feeder-vlfdr.html

Jedenfalls nicht die feine englische Art, wenn man zufriedene Kunden möchte.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Eddiezero schrieb:


> geliefert wurde die rute mit einer 1oz und einer 2oz spitze. aber in der Anzeige steht was von zusÄtzlich zwei spitzen.



Häää

Du hast doch zwei Spitzen bekommen nur nicht die in der Anzeige.

bekommen hast du 1 und 2oz
geschrieben stand 2,5 und 4oz

Ich lese hier nicht drei oder vier Spitzen.


ohhh 
die Internetseite ist jetzt auf 1 und 2 oz geändert worden.


----------



## Eddiezero (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

in der anzeige stand die rute wird mit zusätzlich zwei spitzen geliefert, dass heisst für mich einmal die rute mit spitze plus 2 spitzen. 
und in deutschland wird sie nur als 4teilige rute angeboten da shimano keine ersatzspitzen mehr beilegt. und der typ von nf77 meint das vierte teil sei das Rohr wo die spitzen drin sind. das gilt für mich aber nicht als Rutenteil und demnach müsste sie dann hierzulande als 5teilige Rute verkauft werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Mal abgesehen von der Irritation mit diesen Feederspitzen, würde ich jedem der dort bestellt, raten sich die AGB's genau durchzulesen.
Erstens gilt dort Österreichisches Recht und der Shop nimmt z.B eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 50€ bei Reklamationen!
Sein Geld bekommt man auch bei anerkannter Reklamation nicht zurück, sondern einen Warengutschein!
Daher würde ich z.B auch keine Rollen dort kaufen, wobei es ja immer mal passieren kann, dass eine nicht richtig läuft.
Dann ist man bei diesen AGB'S richtig blöd drann!
Da hört auch der Geiz auf, geil zu sein!
Mal ganz abgesehen davon Ösis zu gutem Geld zu verhelfen, es reicht doch wenn sie die Deutschen als Touris abzocken!

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

@Taxi...
Da hast du sehr recht.

Ich habe mehrmals dort bestellt. Es ging da aber um ü100€ Ersparnis.
Von den Ruten hatte er nur noch eine und hat rumtelefoniert um mir die zweite zu beschaffen.
Die Rarenium hatte einen Grat an der Spule. Ein Umtausch war ohne Portokosten im Nu erledigt. Als mir an der Spuleschraube 3 Monate später eine Feder weggesprungen war, gabs Portolos eine Neue.

Ich habe bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Jedoch werde ich in Zukunft aufpassen. 
Bei einer Ersparnis von 10€ kaufe ich eh nicht im Internet.


----------



## Lorenz (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Zusätzlich heißt zusätzlich zur Rute. Das ist eindeutig.

Mich täts ärgern, aber solche Fehler in Artikelbeschreibungen kommen vor. Es ist nunmal davon auszugehen, dass die einfach irgendwo kopiert oder  abgeschrieben werden oder schnell etwas zusammengetippt wird. Bei vielen Feederruten sind insgesamt drei verschiedene Spitzen dabei; vielleicht hat deswegen irgendjemand einfach angenommen es wären zwei zusätzlich, anstatt ins Lager zu gehen, den Kram zu suchen und nachzugucken.

Auch Umrechnungsfehler kommen öfters mal vor und/oder es finden sich zwei, drei oder mehr verschiedene Angaben zu irgendwas im Internet. Bei wichtigen Sachen würde ich Angaben immer prüfen bevor ich bestelle oder bei ebay mitbiete.


----------



## Eddiezero (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

ich könnte die rute ja zurückgeben aber wie Taxidermist schreibt behalten sie sich dann 10 prozent vor und man bekommt nur nen Einkaufsgutschein. 
Keine befriedigende Lösung. Und ich meine wer einen Fehler macht muss dafür gerade stehen und nicht seinen Kunden mit einer Verleumdungsklage drohen.


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Wurde ja schon geschrieben. Nach alpenrpublikanischem Recht hat er die Taler im Sack und kriegst die lange Nase. Rute behalten, Mund abwischen und alles unter Erfahrung verbuchen.


----------



## rene1210 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hallo,

Wer bei NF77 kauft ist selber schuld.
Kundenservice und Freundlichkeit ist denen ein Fremdwort.
Freut Euch auf die erste Reklamation und AGB´s genau durchlesen!!! #q

...im Wallerforum stehen auch schon ein paar Erlebnisse.

glg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

http://www.nordfishing77.at/agb.html

Ein Widerrufsrecht besteht *nicht* bei folgenden Verträgen: ...
b) zur Lieferung von Waren, die als Einzelstücke oder als Abverkaufsware gekennzeichnet sind und Artikel die nicht in der Originalverpackung oder im Originalzustand sind.

Da muss man schon sehr schauen welche Art Abverkaufs- oder Sonderpostenware man denn dort hätte, und andere Angebote sind dann oft besser.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



rene1210 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer bei NF77 kauft ist selber schuld.
> Kundenservice und Freundlichkeit ist denen ein Fremdwort.
> Freut Euch auf die erste Reklamation und AGB´s genau durchlesen!!! #q...


Österreicher! Sagt doch alles. Beinahe jeder, der schonmal Urlaub bei den Schluchtenschei$$ern gemacht hat, kennt das Problem. Bis auf wenige Kärtner ein sehr spezielles Volk.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Österreicher! Sagt doch alles. Beinahe jeder, der schonmal Urlaub bei den Schluchtenschei$$ern gemacht hat, kennt das Problem. Bis auf wenige Kärtner ein sehr spezielles Volk.
> Nicht zu vergessen, Onkel Adolf war auch auf deren Mist gewachsen.



Jetzt haust du aber maßlos aufs Blech und meilenweit am Ziel vorbei. Die Masse der Österreicher sind schon mehr als in Ordnung. Der NF77 ist da leider die sehr unangenehme Ausnahme. 

Die Bemerkung mit Adi ist ja sowieso ein völlig niveauloser Griff ins Klo!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt haust du aber maßlos aufs Blech und meilenweit am Ziel vorbei. Die Masse der Österreicher sind schon mehr als in Ordnung. Der NF77 ist da leider die sehr unangenehme Ausnahme.


Naja für gastfreundlich halte ich sie nicht gerade und auf uns Deutsche sind sie auch sehr unterschiedlich gut zu sprechen.
Mir gehen sie genauso auf den Sack, wie die Italiener, bei denen man zum Essen separat für Geld das Besteck ordern muss und zum Frühstück standardmäßig erstmal ein Minimumpaket bekommt.|uhoh:



Andal schrieb:


> Die Bemerkung mit Adi ist ja sowieso ein völlig niveauloser Griff ins Klo!


Okay, die Keule kommt sowieso für vieles, gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Double2004 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Habe bisher 2-3 mal bei Nordfishing77 bestellt und stets zufrieden. Und habe keinen Shop gefunden, der eine Yasei Aspius mit 7-28g WG auch nur ansatzweise für 117,77€ im Angebot gehabt hätte.


----------



## Andal (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Wetten, dass sich bezüglich knickerig-gieriger Schwaben genau so viele Voruteilspfleger finden lassen!? Lassen wir das besser mal auf sich beruhen, schließlich gehts ja nur um einen habgierigen Händler. - So back to topic.


----------



## Double2004 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Kleiner Nachtrag: Scheine nicht der einzige zufriedene Kunde zu sein: http://www.echte-bewertungen.com/kundenmeinungen/nordfishing77.at


----------



## vermesser (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Hmm, was erwartet man denn? NF77 ist teilweise konkurrenzlos günstig. Entweder man geht dafür ein gewisses Risiko ein. Oder man zahlt mehr...

Hab bisher drei- viermal da bestellt. Ohne Probleme. In einem Fall telefonisch was nachbestellt, freundlicher Kontakt, wurde ohne Probleme und Kosten nachgepackt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, was erwartet man denn? NF77 ist teilweise konkurrenzlos günstig. *Entweder man geht dafür ein gewisses Risiko ein. Oder man zahlt mehr...
> 
> *Hab bisher drei- viermal da bestellt. Ohne Probleme. In einem Fall telefonisch was nachbestellt, freundlicher Kontakt, wurde ohne Probleme und Kosten nachgepackt.


 

 Bei einem seriösen Anbieter sollte man auch bei einem guten Preis kein Risiko eingehen müssen.#d


----------



## vermesser (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*

Ja, im Prinzip richtig.

Aber die gelegentlichen "Probleme" mit NF77 sind bekannt... 

Und dass die gesetzlichen Regeln in Österreich anders sind und die AGB anders als hier... das kann man lesen.

Wie gesagt, nie Probleme gehabt bisher...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja, im Prinzip richtig.
> 
> *Aber die gelegentlichen "Probleme" mit NF77 sind bekannt...
> 
> ...


 


 Für mich ein Grund dorthin kein Geld zu schicken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nordfishing77*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Und habe keinen Shop gefunden, der eine Yasei Aspius mit 7-28g WG auch nur ansatzweise für 117,77€ im Angebot gehabt hätte.


Wenn ich (nach einiger konsequenter Vorarbeit und Feilschen) bei meinem Vorort Händler 140€ bezahle, bei NF77 der Versand nun noch dazu kommt, und ich das Risiko rechne, und vorort den Stock sofort testen und begrabbeln kann, wieviel schlechter stehe ich damit?

NF77 Alfred Neumayer taugt besonders zu einem (Zettel, Ausdruck): 
Meinem Vorort Händler (with many Shimano products) die allerderbste Zornesröte ins Gesicht zu treiben und ihn nach einer halben Stunde selbst bei tagesabhängig schlechter Laune soweit sturmreif zu haben, dass er konkurrenzfähige Abgabepreise akzeptiert!


----------

